# Cwc's Finally Finished



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

I bought a couple of G10 in quite a scruffy condition, and got new crystals from Roy and a couple of new straps. I thought i'd keep one original (ish) and play with the other.










The reverse:










The standard one has one of Roys oiled leather straps on it,










and the one I played with was sand blasted and I painted the second hand (now that was fiddly)










Sorry for the quality of the pictures, i'm still working out how to use my digital camera, they all looked like the dodgy ones you see on that famous auction website.....

Thanks

Bill


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Very nice Bill..

I'm intrigued though.. Did you remove the fixed bars from the watch with the leather strap?.. Looks from the pics as thought thats a standard USA oiled strap which I believe isn't open ended.

I'd be interested to hear the story


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Very nice bill. I especially like your modified version







.

The photos are good







. You haven't seen mine







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bill,

A couple of nice G10s (WWEGS) there mate, I could live with them both.









Good job, I would like a G10 with springbars.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

The g10 with the oiled leather strap doesnâ€™t have spring bars. I sliced through the folded bit of strap carefully, looped the ends around the bars and glued and restitched the strap. I used a leather maker stitch using two needles on piece of cotton.

The stitching on the upper half of the strap is better than the lower half, as i'd 'practiced' on the lower one?

Cheers Guys

Bill


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

bill said:


> The g10 with the oiled leather strap doesnâ€™t have spring bars. I sliced through the folded bit of strap carefully, looped the ends around the bars and glued and restitched the strap. I used a leather maker stitch using two needles on piece of cotton.
> 
> The stitching on the upper half of the strap is better than the lower half, as i'd 'practiced' on the lower one?
> 
> ...


You cut an "old faithful"?









I couldn't tell.









Might give it a go.


----------

